# 2011er HS33 und HS11



## Deleted 168372 (14. Februar 2011)

gibt es zwischen der 2011er hs 11 und hs 33 einen unterschied??
bis auf Preis und Design.


----------



## cmd (14. Februar 2011)

der geberkolben hat inzwischen bei beiden den gleichen durchmesser.
aber die hs11 hat immer einen 4finger hebel und bei der hs33
kannst du zwischen 2 und 4finger hebel wählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 168372 (14. Februar 2011)

und dafür soll man 30 euro mehr bezahlen?!


----------



## kamo-i (15. Februar 2011)

...das ist aber nicht alles glaub ich. Die Geber- und Nehmerdurchmesser sind bei den beiden auch unterschiedlich (glaub ich). 

Aber frag mal hst_trialer, der wirds wissen. ^^


----------



## siede. (15. Februar 2011)

MasterJonny schrieb:


> und dafür soll man 30 euro mehr bezahlen?!


Genau

Warum auch nicht? Gibt genug Leute die zum teureren greifen. Meine nächste wird deshalb ne Echo sein.


----------



## Trialmaniax (15. Februar 2011)

Kolbendurchmesser und Bremsverzögerung sind bei beiden Bremsen absolut identisch!


----------



## flexxtrialer (15. Februar 2011)

Wer eine 2011 HS 33 zu einem fairen Preis haben möchte pm an mich. Haben vom Verein welche gesponsert bekommen die wir nicht brauchen und deshalb verkaufen.


----------



## Deleted 168372 (16. Februar 2011)

hab ebend ne Echo TR Felgenbremse 2011 gesehen und wollte mal fragen, wie die im vergleich zur hs11 ist!?


----------



## MisterLimelight (16. Februar 2011)

wo gesehen, im wald?
ein link wär nett. aber so viel: da es eine 2011er bremse ist wird´s nicht so viel erfahrung geben.


----------



## duro e (17. Februar 2011)

http://www.echobike.com/
dirt sieht man die 2011er tr  felgen sowie die wie ich find sau geile tr scheibenbremse . würd mich intressieren wie die ist . optisch auf jedenfall lecker .


----------



## Deleted 168372 (17. Februar 2011)

@ björn: ne, aufer autobahn...

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/hydraulic_rim_brakes/echo_tr_rim_brake_2011_single/c72p11199.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (18. Februar 2011)

Also ich seh keinen großen Unterschied zur "alten" bis auf Farbe und Hebelform. Der große Nachteil der TR ist meines Erachtens dass der Kolben nur geklemmt wird und mit der Zeit Spiel entwickelt.. 

Ich würde auf die SL warten..


----------

